# Gaggia Platinum overheating



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

I've just replaced the seals in the steam/water valve on my gaggia platinum vision as it was leaking from the valve stem.

I'm trying to run a test brew with the casings off so I can see if it's still leaking from there and, if it's not, to check if there are any other leaks.

Powering on, I need to place the bean lid and door reed switches/sensors onto a magnet to bypass the "Close the lid" and "close the door" messages and it then goes through a warm up cycle as expected.

If I wait more than a few seconds after it's up to temp, the "restart to solve the problem" message appears on the screen, and both trip switches on the thermostat have been triggered.

So why would it be overheating? Is there an additional sensor I've missed that needs to be manually dealt with?

The only thing left unconnected is he cup heater element and it's earth.


----------

